# VIENNA | University of Economics and Business | Com



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*University of Economics and Business

*Official Site: http://www.campuswu.at/en/info/

Beginn of Construction: End of 2009
End of Construction: Autumn 2013

Facts:
Area size: 90.000m²
Floor space total: 100.000m²

Students: 25.000

Location:

https://maps.google.at/maps?q=48.214...i=transit_comp

--------------------------------------------------------------------




Renders:


































D1 TC (BUSarchitektur ZT GmbH, Wien) - Departments 1/Teaching Center

































D2 SC (Atelier Hitoshi Abe, Sendai) - Departments 2 /Students Center

























D3 AD (CRABstudio, London) - Departments 3/Administration

























D4 (Estudio Carme Pinós S.L., Barcelona) - Departments 4

























EA (NO.MAD Arquitectos, Madrid) - Executive Academy

















LLC (Zaha Hadid Architects, Hamburg) - Library & Learning Center









































Open Space:
http://www.campuswu.at/de/info/architekturen/freiraum/

Garage:
http://www.campuswu.at/de/info/architekturen/garage/

Webcams:
http://www.campuswu.at/de/info/webca...era-messeturm/

All Renders from: http://www.campuswu.at/en/info/


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Newst Pics:

http://derstandart.at/1362107649869/Endspurt-am-neuen-WU-Campus-im-Prater?_slideNumber=1&_seite=


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool :applause:
Can´t wait for it to be finished.


----------



## Dreidecker (May 12, 2010)

Wow! Sehr schön!


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

As an Economy student i can say that's a damn good place to study in. Amazed


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Great project thread!


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Himmelwärts said:


>


Photos by user Himmelwärts


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

damn!!! me=like


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

update


KingNick said:


> Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151499563123601.1073741831.286773233600&type=3


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, really nice, thx for updates! :cheers:

I love the red "Kupfer :?" house!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ This is rusty iron, a rare fascade material but there are some other examples of it in Vienna. I like it.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like the outcome :cheers:


----------



## Killatown (Jul 7, 2009)

amazing


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Dramatic and impressive. I like the use of light incorporated into the design.

It looks like something the great Eero Saarinen might have designed if he had lived longer.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ :check: Precisely! kay: :cheers: 

+ I love this project


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Rustic design. Pretty mediocre


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*More pics on previous page!*


































































Source:
http://orf.at/stories/2191015/2190666/
http://orf.at/stories/2191015/2191045/
http://orf.at/stories/2191015/2191038/


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Such a beautiful complex!


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

LLC by Zaha Hadid at night









wienerzeitung.at


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

33 days till opening



ChegiNeni said:


> War heute das erste Mal vor Ort..
> Also bis auf das Administrationsgebäude :crazy: gefällt mir das Alles wirklich sehr sehr gut ! :applause:
> 
> Fotos gibts natürlich auch:
> ...


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


> Man durfte bei offener Tür einen Blick reinwerfen, mehr war heute nicht drin.


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

..


ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the recent update photos *ChegiNeni *! :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Zaha building has some nice hints of 1950s chic... looks fantastic. 

I also like the corten steel clad building.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

And yeah...it's *completed*.


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

*LC - Learning Center, Zaha Hadid*


LC - Learning Center/WU Campus by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Library and Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Library and Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Library and Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Library and Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Library and Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


LC - Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


LC - Learning Center by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


D3 AD Departments Of Law And Central Administration by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

those last few look awful, like someone forgot to remove scaffolding after Chinese workers left. some of the rest is sublime, especially Zaha's design, reminds me of combination of Krakow Congress Centre and Guggenheim NYC with its dramatic curves, kanted walls juxtaposed by this striking black spaceship landing on top. The corten clad building reminds me of the Solidarity Centre in Gdansk or do all corten clad buildings look like that, kind of chunky and cubist as the material would dictate.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunning campus !


----------

